# Bindings for Pick Your LIne



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just purchased the Yes Pick Your Line board and I was wondering what bindings I should put on it. I'm open to any suggestions. Right now I was thinking about the Union Atlas bindings, or the Burton Prophecy bindings.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I would ride the Union SL bindings over the Atlas. The Pick Your Line is a freeride oriented deck and the Atlas is not quite as responsive as the SL.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. I'll check those out.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I ride the Pick your Line with Rome Targas. Great fit for that freeride deck.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Basti said:


> I ride the Pick your Line with Rome Targas. Great fit for that freeride deck.


How responsive are the Targas?


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

What do you ride for boots? 
I suggest any binding that your boots fit in nice and have ratchets/buckles that you find easy to get in and out of.
If you want a brand suggestion.. can't really go wrong with any Burton binding imo.
A nice positive to owning Burton bindings is that in the event of a broken strap/screw/ladder, you can basically find replacement parts anywhere.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

My boots are Burton Ions. I was thinking about the Burton Prophecy bindings but I haven't heard much about it besides the fact that it's light. My last pair of bindings were Burton's also but they were ests so I can't use them on this board.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Frankyis4 said:


> How responsive are the Targas?


Pretty stiff and super responsive but also very comfortable and customizable.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I would ride the Union SL bindings over the Atlas. The Pick Your Line is a freeride oriented deck and the Atlas is not quite as responsive as the SL.


I can't find the Union SLs anywhere. I could get the Union MC but it's a little more money than I want to spend on them even though I can get them for a good price. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a few places with the SL's left -- Products Union | C3-Worldwide Store Union 2012 SL (Gunmetal) Snowboard Bindings Union MC Metafuse Bindings BLACK at Snowboard Connection

The last Link is for the MC, but it's at a pretty good price.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

If you wanna wait till next year get the NOW bindings. Demoed this binding with the PYL, rides so nice. Favorite setup along with my own setup for sure.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

What's your setup. The only thing I'm worried about with those bindings is the price. I don't really want to plunk down a lot of money on something I might not be able to demo.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

2011 Lib T.Rice w/ 2012 Burton Cartels


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I gave up on the Union bindings and just searching for bindings. Partly because I'm a size 11 so trying to get them in my size was a pain. I was looking at the Rome Targas also but I think I'm just going to go with the Ride Maestro because I can get them really cheap. I heard they are pretty comparable to the Union SL. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

Flux SF45's !


----------

